# Catfish bait question?



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

:question: Can anyone tell me if squid is a good catfish bait for blue and channel catfish? If not, what is the next best natural bait?


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

For blue, cut shad or skipjack herring. 
Channel, they like things that smell bad, so squid might work. Some people have luck with shrimp. Mostly I've had luck with chicken livers, punch bait (stinkbait), night crawlers, minnows, and hotdogs. You have to try a couple of these and see what they are biting sometimes.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello
I have some frozen cut buffalo is this good bait for catfishing?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If you froze it in water where it stays pretty fresh it will catch. You better take some needle nose pliars with you because it is hard to get off the hook. As the water cools of the cut bait will get better and better. On Livingston shad will normally catch a few more fish but you'll catch a better run of fish on small string on perch or cut bait.Gasper Gou makes a good cut bait and it is a little easier to get off the hook.


----------



## Chasinbacon (Jun 3, 2013)

Hotdogs put them in a zip lock bag with big red in it and let soak In the sun for a few hours.catfish love it!


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

they also love chemdawgs dough bait!! I went out to waco today did not set the work on fire put we cast a few keepers thing were slow and was not feel in to hot while we were out there. we quite kind of early 

OP Yes Squid world well for blues


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

squid will soak up what u soak it in (chicken liver)and stays on the hook better


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*Try mullet*

I have used cut mullet and caught blue cats. If you are some where that sells squid, then they sell mullet. When i fish saltwater, i save my unused mullet and freeze it. When i run my jugs for cats, i take it out with me.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Catfish bait replies*

:question: WOW! What great responses to my question. Thank you one and all!

Now with cooler weather, I'll need to put your suggestions in action. There is a problem I would like to discuss regarding cat fishing; if you have any suggestions that would be appreciated.

On days in the past and a day ago, I have gone out on lake Somerville and during my time on the water, especially this time of year, I am unable to see any shad on my depth sounder, in deep or shallow water; where do they go? Usually on these days I cannot raise any bites. Incidentally, on these days the farmer's almanac says that fishing is poor.

Can any one explain what is going on here?:headknock


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today we ran across large bait balls in about 10' fow around channels in the lake on Somerville bite was light today.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

We have been having good luck with small perch under a float about 3-5' depth. Mostly Blues, not Channels. Also with worms.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can't beat a string on pumpkin seed perch  and I don't hardly ever fishem over 3 ft under a float.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used squid, primarily in the months of November and December for catfishing. It seems to work very well for me in landing channels from the pier/bulkhead. Like some other species of fish, cats can be picky sometimes as to what they will bite.

What else works for me on channels? nightcrawlers, shrimp, punch bait, chicken livers, and shad.

For Flatheads: live 3 to 5 inch perch ( that's all I ever use on these).

For Blues: live 3 to 5 inch perch, cut bait (buffalo, carp, gaspergoo, or perch), and shad.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Spooley said:


> I have used squid, primarily in the months of November and December for catfishing. It seems to work very well for me in landing channels from the pier/bulkhead. Like some other species of fish, cats can be picky sometimes as to what they will bite.
> 
> What else works for me on channels? nightcrawlers, shrimp, punch bait, chicken livers, and shad.
> 
> ...


May not be best BUT SQUID They like the Energizer Bunny they last and last and that means Mo Fish


----------

